# Japanese Channels?



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Does Directv offer any Japanese Channels? 

I was looking on their website and they have a bunch of tiered packages like for south asia(korea), italian, etc, but none for Japanese.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Dish has Japan TV (NHK). My wife had dish for only that one channel at $30 per month. She loved it so it was worth the money. Eveything else we got on D.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

I got this reply from Directv today:



> Thanks for asking about international programming on DIRECTV. We offer several international channels on an a la carte basis. Over the course of the next several months, we expect to begin carrying international programming in Mandarin, Cantonese and Japanese.
> 
> Pricing for international programming varies but you can visit our web site at directv.com/international for more information. At DIRECTV.com, you'll also find details about minimum programming requirements and equipment needed to receive international programming.
> 
> Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to directv.com for the latest about our current international channels and news regarding new channels as they become available.


There's no way I would switch to Dish. It doesn't look like Directv would charge me to upgrade my dish outside so I can't wait to get some tv from Japan!


----------



## grifta67 (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow good timing to find this post. Just yesterday it occured to me how it makes no sense that D* doesn't offer any Japanese channels.

I can't understand a lick of the language, but I'm somehow still completely enamoured with their programming. As of now, pretty much the only place I get to see it is snippets on tvinjapan.com.

I certainly would be interested in paying an extra $5 a month for ala carte Japanese networks! Of course, I'd have to climb up to the top of my 3 story house to install a new 3 LNB dish, but it will be worth it!

-Sean


----------



## SubaruWRX (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah something that kinda had me back and forth... I wanted Dish for Tv Japan but I wanted Direct TV for XM since I have an XM sub for my car.

I went with Direct TV but I hope sometime soon they allow for TV Japan.. I mean someone has to notice this...

I would gladly pay the $25 or $30 extra a month for it.


----------

